# Aftermarket Seatpost Clamp



## pcxmbfj (Nov 11, 2002)

Has anyone replaced the stock seatpost clamp on the 120 series, 5000, 5200, or 5500? I measure it to be 35mm but carbonproof is also a concern. Would the proper size Salsa, Hope, or DKG work?


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*order from trek.*

takes 3 days to ship.
dealers that carry trek will do it for you.


----------



## pcxmbfj (Nov 11, 2002)

*Order from Trek*

Isn't that an OE replacement? 

I was wanting something in an aftermarket upgrade.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

What are you hoping for in changing your seatpost clamp to an aftermarket piece?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

pcxmbfj said:


> Isn't that an OE replacement?
> 
> I was wanting something in an aftermarket upgrade.


??? How do you "upgrade" a seatpost clamp? Is yours not supporting your seatpost properly?


----------



## pcxmbfj (Nov 11, 2002)

*Seatpost clamp replacement*

Trek dealer had a Problem Solver that worked and looks better that the OE.

Needed a clamp because the frame I got didn't have one.


----------

